# English lessons for my kids



## zetonio (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,
We're french and just landed in Dubaï.
I'm looking for an english teacher for my 3 kids (7, 9 and 11) before they start school. They don't speak à word of english and Will be joigning English school. I am leaving in Umm Suqueim.
Tanks for your help!
Antoine


----------



## LoParis (Sep 15, 2012)

*french in english schools*

Good evening,

I hope you found a good english teacher for your children and that they had a good back to school.

We are also french and would like to make our 2 children enter in an english school next year.
However, all the schools I have contacted ask them to have a fluent english speaking/writing/reading levels.

Coul you pls tell me in which school you managed to get your chidren admitted ?

Thanks a lot in advance ! Really, if you take time to answer me, it would be really hepful.

Kind regards

Laurence


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

LoParis said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I hope you found a good english teacher for your children and that they had a good back to school.
> 
> ...


There are French schools here, if that helps?


----------



## LoParis (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot.
We know the french schools.
But we would like to take advantage of this expatriation to place our children in an english / international school.
We know that non native english speakers don't have a lot of chance to be accepted in most of the schools.
That's why we are looking for your support, in order to know in which school we can have a chance to have our children accepted.


Thanks in advance
King regards


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

There is a Japanese girl in my daughter's class who has very very little English.
Another Japanese boy apparently translates everything for her. I'm sure she'll catch up!
I think she has English lessons too.

It is GEMS Wellington Primary.


----------



## LoParis (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your help.
We will contact them. In which grade is your daughter ? 
It seems to be a very good school. .

Our children will be 7.5 and 9.5 next year.
They will follow english lessons as of next week, we hope this will help for the tests ...

If you have some more advises / info, pls let me know.

Regards


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

LoParis said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> We will contact them. In which grade is your daughter ?
> It seems to be a very good school. .
> 
> ...


she is year 4. She'll be 8 in November.
Because you have a 9.5 year old, you might want to try GEMS Wellington Academy, as GEMS Wellington Primary is just a Primary.

I'm sure they have the same sort of entry criteria


----------



## angieuae (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi!

You can check this link UAE Schools | UAE Education Companies Catalogue | Colleges, Institutes, Language Courses, Nurseries, Schools, Training Centers, Universities | Sohbetna.com (Dubai — UAE)

Hope this might help.


----------

